# Official East Coast Gathering thread



## mano

2013 East Coast Gathering/ECG

Sunday, June 2nd 10 a.m. to 8 p.m.

Holland, Bucks County, PA
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Ill supply food, beer, wine and non-alcoholic beverages 

There are beds and sofas for at least eight and plenty of room on the floor for people who need to spend the night

There will be tables for showing your knives and demonstrations

Confirm attendance with # of people on this thread

PM me for the address, directions, coordinating food and any questions.

We had a great turnout last year. Professional chefs, home cooks and collectors traveled from as far as New England and South Carolina. They brought incredible knives and fantastic food. Theory demonstrated breaking down salmon. 

The ECG is a chance to meet the people on KKF and talk every aspect of knives.

Attend and make this year even better​


----------



## Jmadams13

You can put me down for a maybe. Possible life/career changes so my schedule may not be the same by then, but I'm pretty sure I can make it.


----------



## Dream Burls

Count me in. Does this include spouses and can you provide a couple of motels in the area in case we want to stay over?


----------



## WildBoar

I'm a 'maybe'; will be solo if I make it, and probably driving up and back that day.

Thanks for hosting again!


----------



## mano

Friends and family are welcome, but give a head count.

*Heres a link to area hotels*

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...d,+PA&ei=VHJUUeGeII6L0QGOooG4DA&ved=0CIgCELYD

*Places Im familiar with for people coming from the north *

Hampton Inn & Suites Newtown
1000 Stony Hill Road
Yardley, PA 19067
(215) 860-1700
http://www.hilton.com/search/hp/us/pa/yardley/0/0/0/0/0/0/15?WT.srch=1

Homewood Suites by Hilton Newtown, PA
110 Pheasant Run
Newtown, PA 18940
(215) 860-5080
http://www.hilton.com/search/hw/us/pa/newtown/0/0/0/0/0/0/20?WT.srch=1

*Places Im familiar with for people coming from the south*

Sheraton Bucks County Hotel 
400 Oxford Valley Road
PA 19047
(215) 547-4100
sheratonbuckscounty.com&#8206;

Radisson Hotel Philadelphia Northeast
2400 Old Lincoln Highway
Trevose, PA 19053
(215) 638-8300


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I am in. Will have some stuff with me for you guys to play around and check out up close.


----------



## pitonboy

Most likely in


----------



## Seth

Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## DWSmith

I'm am going to try to make it depending on the work load then.


----------



## orange

Ah, I'd like to attend...but am not sure if I will be in the state by then. 
I will need to make a trip to Asia in May but don't know when I can come back for sure. 
If I am in the states, I will attend.


----------



## sachem allison

i should be there if I can catch a ride with theory or somebody.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Maybe you can catch a ride with me, and I catch a ride with somebody else, so by the time we get to ECG we will be finishing one bottle of your brandy.


----------



## marc4pt0

hate to be another "maybe", but I'm going to plan on coming. The changing factor could possibly be that we're having s baby one month prior to this. We'll see how things are, but wifey is being surprisingly supportive in regards to me going, unless of course it's s trap...


----------



## WildBoar

marc4pt0 said:


> hate to be another "maybe", but I'm going to plan on coming. The changing factor could possibly be that we're having s baby one month prior to this. We'll see how things are, but wifey is being surprisingly supportive in regards to me going, unless of course it's s trap...


Better work to line up someone to help the wife out that day... We are 6 weeks into it right now, and no way in heck could my wife make it through all that time without some help, especially if she is up over half the night on Saturday leading into it.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I will be there assuming I can get the day off. I can pick up people on the way assuming I am going.


----------



## sachem allison

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Maybe you can catch a ride with me, and I catch a ride with somebody else, so by the time we get to ECG we will be finishing one bottle of your brandy.



deal, I guess I'll have to bring more then three bottles this time.lol


----------



## marc4pt0

WildBoar said:


> Better work to line up someone to help the wife out that day... We are 6 weeks into it right now, and no way in heck could my wife make it through all that time without some help, especially if she is up over half the night on Saturday leading into it.



yeah, I'm not holding my breath, but we'll see. And a belated congrats!


----------



## brainsausage

Dammit! Our new restaurant, and new bakery are going to be opening right around then. I'll probably have a hard time finding a shower/change of clothes in June, nevermind taking a day or two away. Sucks as I'd really like to meet some of you folks in person. Maybe next year:/


----------



## JohnnyChance

sachem allison said:


> deal, I guess I'll have to bring more then three bottles this time.lol



I call giving Son & Marko a lift!


----------



## JohnnyChance

brainsausage said:


> Dammit! Our new restaurant, and new bakery are going to be opening right around then. I'll probably have a hard time finding a shower/change of clothes in June, nevermind taking a day or two away. Sucks as I'd really like to meet some of you folks in person. Maybe next year:/



Just make it down to Hartford, you can ride with Son, Marko and myself the rest of the way. Don't you remember you have a....wedding to attend that day?


----------



## Lefty

Damn! Wish I could make it happen...I guess I'll have to let Butch tell me how it goes. By the way, Butch said he can likely make it. Has


----------



## jared08

Would love to attend and meet some of you guys. My first son was just born on Saturday tho so we will have to see how this goes..


----------



## Mingooch

Im a maybe as well. The baby will be a little over 1 then, but I dont like to dump on the wife. I prefer to help her.


----------



## Dream Burls

I will be there with the Mrs. Looking forward to meeting all you knuts.


----------



## Beohbe

Count me in. Too close to home for me to miss! It's always nice talking to people face-to-face about kitchen knives without their eyes glazing over or rolling back into their heads... :lol2:
I might have a +1 with me, to be determined.


----------



## brainsausage

JohnnyChance said:


> Just make it down to Hartford, you can ride with Son, Marko and myself the rest of the way. Don't you remember you have a....wedding to attend that day?



I thought polygamy was illegal in most states? Oh wait- nevermind! I'll see what I can pull off... You'll be up in my neck of the woods fairly soon either way though right? Gonna have to start tidying up the restaurant for visitors


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> I'm a 'maybe'; will be solo if I make it, and probably driving up and back that day.
> 
> Thanks for hosting again!



David,

I'm a maybe also but it would increase my chances if we carpooled up and back, splitting the gas costs is a big help. I too want to make it a one day thing, with the thought of leaving by around 6pm.


----------



## WildBoar

Bill, that would work (assuming I make it). Where in VA are you? I'm in Alexandria, about a mile from the Beltway.


Bill13 said:


> David,
> 
> I'm a maybe also but it would increase my chances if we carpooled up and back, splitting the gas costs is a big help. I too want to make it a one day thing, with the thought of leaving by around 6pm.


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> Bill, that would work (assuming I make it). Where in VA are you? I'm in Alexandria, about a mile from the Beltway.



I am in north Arlington, near the hospital.


----------



## mano

Bumping this thread as the ECG is a month away. Hoping matrud, Dave Martell, Jim, Andrew H (this guy's a 6'8" teenager, nice as could be) and Butch Harner will make it.

I have a few knives to trade or sell so bring your wares.


----------



## Dream Burls

I should have some new blanks back from K&G, all cleaned up and ready to go that I'll bring with me.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm not sure if I can make it. It'll be a last minute decision. I really hope I can do it.


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm still in as of right now, might even bring the lady, lol.


----------



## Mike Davis

I am going to see if i can switch some of my schedule around and drive down for the day.


----------



## WildBoar

It's looking pretty good for me making a day trip out of it. If so, Bill13 can carpool with me.


----------



## Bill13

I hate to admit if but if my wife will let me go, I'm in. With the Caps making the playoffs I use up a lot of my points going to the games!

I know we are talking a day trip but since I won't be bringing any knives (mine are not worth bringing) I've got some killer wines I can bring.


----------



## sachem allison

bring any knives you have you might be surprised at the things we bring or like with us. Not always the high end stuff.


----------



## mattrud

I just saw this and I will try to make it out. Send me the info.


----------



## Dream Burls

mattrud said:


> I just saw this and I will try to make it out. Send me the info.


The info is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## apicius9

Another one I will miss... Oh well, maybe one of the next ones.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

This batch of brandy is incredibly spicy. The year the peppers were harvested was particularly hot. The hotter the temp outside the hotter the peppers will be inside. I will see if I can take some of the sting out.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just realized I am actually off the weekend of the 2nd, I will have to see how long of a drive it is out to PA.


----------



## stereo.pete

Ouch, 12 hours, no way I would be able to make this one, have fun guys!


----------



## knyfeknerd

stereo.pete said:


> Ouch, 12 hours, no way I would be able to make this one, have fun guys!


LAME!
I drove 11 hours last year. Stayed in Philly for 10 hours and then drove 11 hours straight back to work!
I'll pick up your Red Bull tab!
Ironman it Pete!!!!


----------



## WildBoar

Knyfe -- make it up to NoVa, and you can drive up and back with me. Will be a same-day trip, though. I'd offer you a room, but my M-I-L is arriving the day before (plus the baby pretty much guarantees there is very little sleep at night).


----------



## mattrud

Just realized I can not make it. Next time guys.


----------



## GlassEye

Hmmm... 10 hour drive. I would really like to make it to one of these gatherings.


----------



## Korin_Mari

Vincent (sharpening apprentice) and I will be attending.  
See you all there!


----------



## ThEoRy

Korin_Mari said:


> Vincent (sharpening apprentice) and I will be attending.
> See you all there!



Cool.

BRING KNIVES


----------



## Korin_Mari

ThEoRy said:


> Cool.
> 
> BRING KNIVES



LOLOL OK!! I think Vincent will bring sharpening stuff in case you guys want a sharpening demo.


----------



## mano

Mari, Yes, have him bring well soaked stones.

Here's the list of responses so far. Last year about 25 people came but this year people are using, "We just had a baby" and other bogus reasons to maybe not show. I'll PM my address to the people attending.

*Ecg 2013*

Yes
Dream Burls 
Marko Tsourkan 
pitonboy 
Seth 
Son
JonnyhChance
Mingooch
Beohbe
Jmadams (2)
Mari Korin (2)

Maybe
WildBoar 
The BoardSMITH 
orange 
marc4pt0 
Jared08
Bill13
Knyfenerd
Mike Davis


----------



## Dream Burls

mano, I will be there, but plus 1 (the Mrs. is joining me).


----------



## Jmadams13

Move me over to the maybe list. Might have to work a wedding that weekend. Will not know till a few days before


----------



## kalaeb

mano said:


> Mari, Yes, have him bring well soaked stones.
> 
> Here's the list of responses so far. Last year about 25 people came but this year people are using, "We just had a baby" and other bogus reasons to maybe not show.



For those on the fence...bring your kids, Craig is GREAT with kids


----------



## mano

I've been known to give infants custom made knives. This one by kalaeb (the knife, not the kid).


----------



## Line cooked

I am on team maybe as we'll...trying to work out the transportation details


----------



## mano

ECG is a week away. I've received some PM's re: can/can't come so a list is useless. There should be a good turnout, though!


----------



## WildBoar

Still hoping to break away for a day and make it up there.


----------



## JohnnyChance

mano said:


> ECG is a week away. I've received some PM's re: can/can't come so a list is useless. There should be a good turnout, though!



Well, this sunday it will be a week away.

I have the day off from work, so I am definitely in, and will be providing transportation to some others.


----------



## WildBoar

JohnnyChance said:


> Well, this sunday it will be a week away.
> 
> I have the day off from work, so I am definitely in, and will be providing transportation to some others.


Okay, if you will be there I think I can get a hall pass, provided I can bring some salmon and duck prosciutto back home with me for the wife. She still gets dreamy when she remembers the food you brought last year... And if Matt attends and makes another pork shoulder, I am fully prepared to sneak some home, eat it myself and tell my wife there were not any leftovers at the picnic.


----------



## marc4pt0

Ok, so far it's looking like I'm still able to go. But I'm still on the maybe side for now. My plan is to make it a day trip, it is only 3 hours away after all. That said, I'm wondering if anybody else here is interested in tagging along. I live right outside Baltimore beltway, so if anybody else in the area that's planning on going (day tripping) let me know. I can drive or tag along plus throw down $ for gas/bev/foods. Although, the idea of open road, solitude and Pearl Jam/the Verve sounds pretty awesome....


----------



## cheflarge

Would love to make it, however, big ball tournament that weekend. Not likely.


----------



## Dream Burls

Do we get name tags? I hate name tags.


----------



## WildBoar

There will be name tags. But Son is the only one who gets to fill them out...


----------



## WildBoar

marc4pt0 said:


> Ok, so far it's looking like I'm still able to go. But I'm still on the maybe side for now. My plan is to make it a day trip, it is only 3 hours away after all. That said, I'm wondering if anybody else here is interested in tagging along. I live right outside Baltimore beltway, so if anybody else in the area that's planning on going (day tripping) let me know. I can drive or tag along plus throw down $ for gas/bev/foods. Although, the idea of open road, solitude and Pearl Jam/the Verve sounds pretty awesome....


Marc, I plan on driving up from Alexandria. I typically take 95 the whole way up. It will be a day trip for me as well; I'll probably have to head back around 4:00 pm, just as the real moonshine drinking gets underway.


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm bummed I'm not going to be able to make it. With work and this court crap, I just can't swing it. Maybe next year...


----------



## marc4pt0

WildBoar said:


> Marc, I plan on driving up from Alexandria. I typically take 95 the whole way up. It will be a day trip for me as well; I'll probably have to head back around 4:00 pm, just as the real moonshine drinking gets underway.



We should discuss this some more. Your timing sounds pretty much along the lines I was thinking. Unfortunately won't be able to stay for the Real fun...


----------



## Mingooch

Of the people going, are any of you bringing non-knife nuts? wives? significant others? kids? anything like that? The wife was asking because although she loves to use the knives, she doesn't really talk about them like us crazies


----------



## ThEoRy

Mingooch said:


> Of the people going, are any of you bringing non-knife nuts? wives? significant others? kids? anything like that? The wife was asking because although she loves to use the knives, she doesn't really talk about them like us crazies



Tomorrow I should know what I am doing.


----------



## Dave Martell

I won't be able to attend this year but thanks to Craig for the invitation and I hope that you all have a great time. Oh and take some damn pictures this year!


----------



## WildBoar

Mingooch said:


> Of the people going, are any of you bringing non-knife nuts? wives? significant others? kids? anything like that? The wife was asking because although she loves to use the knives, she doesn't really talk about them like us crazies


My wife usually goes, but can't make it this year. She may have been the only non-forum member there last year, although in previous years there were usually quite a few.


----------



## JohnnyChance

WildBoar said:


> Okay, if you will be there I think I can get a hall pass, provided I can bring some salmon and duck prosciutto back home with me for the wife. She still gets dreamy when she remembers the food you brought last year... And if Matt attends and makes another pork shoulder, I am fully prepared to sneak some home, eat it myself and tell my wife there were not any leftovers at the picnic.



Oh yeah I forgot about that. I currently don't have any duck prosciutto in the works and if I started some now it wouldn't be ready in time. Maybe I will bring something...but not sure what this time.


----------



## sachem allison

Dave Martell said:


> I won't be able to attend this year but thanks to Craig for the invitation and I hope that you all have a great time. Oh and take some damn pictures this year!



what? who are they going to get to sharpen their knives?


----------



## Mingooch

what no free knife sharpening? LOL

I think if everything goes well I am going to being some marinated flank steak to grill and eat on a stick.


----------



## Doug Seward

I would like to attend again. I was thinking of making Linzertorte. -Doug


----------



## Dream Burls

Mingooch said:


> Of the people going, are any of you bringing non-knife nuts? wives? significant others? kids? anything like that? The wife was asking because although she loves to use the knives, she doesn't really talk about them like us crazies



My wife is coming with me. She's a therapist who deals with addiction so she might be looking for some new business.


----------



## brainsausage

Dream Burls said:


> My wife is coming with me. She's a therapist who deals with addiction so she might be looking for some new business.



So she enjoys the sport of shooting the fishes in the barrel, is what you are saying?


----------



## Dream Burls

brainsausage said:


> So she enjoys the sport of shooting the fishes in the barrel, is what you are saying?



Naw you guys are safe. Unless of course you're buying knives instead of paying your bills.


----------



## ThEoRy

Ok I'm in plus 1 as my wife will be joining us this year. Anyone need a ride?


----------



## mano

If anyone is coming the night before, PM me if you want to get together for dinner.


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like it's a go for me; wife has resigned herself :cool2:

PMs going out to Bill13 and Marc4pt0.


----------



## Line cooked

I am off the maybe list...hitching a ride with the Johnny.


----------



## Bill13

Damn, my wife has bought tickets to Mt Vernon for Sunday. Working hard to wiggle my way out! Wildboar I sent you a PM.


----------



## mano

Butch Harner will be there. He's bringing the tuna sword 3 neckers and about a dozen other knives, so bring plenty of $.


----------



## Mingooch

I am definitely coming. The wife and daughter might be coming as well. 
Chris


----------



## ThEoRy

Ok so I was hoping to have a couple (3) of surprize rehandles done for ecg but Jantz screwed up my delivery and the pins and spacers I ordered 2 weeks ago are still "processing". Arrrghh!


----------



## WildBoar

Bah -- just come and bring food, and all will be forgotten!


----------



## marc4pt0

Or... Bring the gear and I can bring the little I've been stocking up and we just build handles there....? Maybe? Eh, just spit ballin... 
Slow night


----------



## knyfeknerd

ThEoRy said:


> Ok so I was hoping to have a couple (3) of surprize rehandles done for ecg but Jantz screwed up my delivery and the pins and spacers I ordered 2 weeks ago are still "processing". Arrrghh!


You've got to call them. They'll remedy the situation. Otherwise, you'll be waiting a while......

Oh, I'm definitely not going to be able to make it. I really wish I could, especially with all the new people coming this year. 
I hope everyone has a great time. I expect updates & pics ASAP!


----------



## sachem allison

have a slim jim for me.


----------



## Mingooch

what time is everyone aiming for tomorrow? to arrive


----------



## marc4pt0

Think the 3 of us are coming in around 11 ish?


----------



## Dream Burls

Mingooch said:


> what time is everyone aiming for tomorrow? to arrive



Eleven sounds about right.


----------



## WildBoar

Yep, probably just a few minutes before 11


----------



## stereo.pete

Have fun everyone, wish I could be there.


----------



## Mingooch

I think we should be there about noon.


----------



## Jmadams13

Have fun, wish I could make it. Stupid people getting married, screws up my personal life, lol. Everyone be safe and have a great time.


----------



## Lefty

Hope today is going great, and yes, I'm jealous!


----------



## Dream Burls

Lefty said:


> Hope today is going great, and yes, I'm jealous!



I just got back from the ECG. Lefty, I can't tell you how many times I heard your name mentioned (not in vain). You are one popular guy.


----------



## marc4pt0

It was me.


----------



## mano

Thanks all for coming. My family had a great time. I'll post pictures later.

Rick/Theory: you left your apron.

Somebody left a small Canon camera.

PM your addresses and I'll send them out.


----------



## WildBoar

Thanks for hosting, Craig! That smoke turkey was tasty.


----------



## Dave Martell

I missed out but I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## Mingooch

Thank you for hosting. It was a fun time. It was great to see some of the people from here there.


----------



## ThEoRy

mano said:


> Thanks all for coming. My family had a great time. I'll post pictures later.
> 
> Rick/Theory: you left your apron.
> 
> Somebody left a small Canon camera.
> 
> PM your addresses and I'll send them out.




Yeah I noticed that after I left. No biggie. I'll pm you the addy, no rush.


----------



## Seth

http://www.3re.org/small/index.cfm


----------



## ThEoRy

Please no pictures of me here or Facebook guys thanks.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks like a great time. Wish I could have made it. Instead I played food for 250 drunks at a redneck wedding, lol. Should've called in sick


----------



## Seth

I left a couple of faceless ones for fish purposes. Let me know if this works for you. My apologies. Thanks to Craig and great to see some people again and a few new faces.
Seth


----------



## JohnnyChance

Pretty sure the camera is mine. I knew I left something behind.


----------



## knyfeknerd

That's one good looking dog! I wish I could've come and hung out with Abby again. 
Oh yeah and the people and the knives.
Thanks for the pics Seth!


----------



## Korin_Mari

Thanks so much for being such a great host! Vincent and I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the pictures Seth


----------



## marc4pt0

Hats off to Craig and his wife for their generous hospitality. Really enjoyed the opportunity meeting several of the guys from this forum. Thanks to WildBoar for the lift up to Holland, and the great baby advice.
Johnny, Son and Rick, that table you guys shared was a straight candy shop of what this forum has to offer, A to Z. Seth, your tour through Shig City was phenomenal. Butch, dig that Tuna sword, and stunning work all around!
Too many highlights for this newcomer to list, but I will mention the Million layer Damascus from Randy, prob the sharpest edge there. The Damascus ladle and stand was nothing shy of groovy, and I have a new found love for the Hiromoto AS 300 suji (for which I now have a WTB thread started) and I'm starting a new search for a good affordable deba.

Many thanks to all there for making my sous (420layers...) and I feel welcome. Cheers!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I arrived late, so missed a chance to meet some of the people I haven't met. Bummer.
Thanks to Craig for hosting it again. That grouper was fantastic.

M


----------



## pitonboy

Thanks Seth for your family's hospitality and kindness in hosting this event. And thanks for the duck discussion. I got to match up some faces with the names for the first time. It's always enlightening for me to talk with pros about their knives


----------



## marc4pt0

Link to a photo album. Hope this works...

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/marc4pt0/slideshow/Del Ealy/Ecg 2013


----------



## Jmadams13

Link didnt work. I really wish I would hav been able to make it. I was working up till the last minuet to find someone to cover my slot at the wedding. But having only 4 cooks in our kitchen, it was impossible. Maybe nxt time


----------



## marc4pt0

Damn it. On my lap top out worked when clicked, but now the entire album it's missing! Technology, you have failed me. Again.

Let me fix this.


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I arrived late, so missed a chance to meet some of the people I haven't met. Bummer.
> Thanks to Craig for hosting it again. That grouper was fantastic.
> 
> M



Unfortunately we had to book back before you made it Marko, damn it. But a couple of us were given a short hallpass by the wives sheikhs they were home with the babies. 
I really wanted to see those knives you were bringing. Anybody get any pics or pick one up? Bah, next time!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

marc4pt0 said:


> Unfortunately we had to book back before you made it Marko, damn it. But a couple of us were given a short hallpass by the wives sheikhs they were home with the babies.
> I really wanted to see those knives you were bringing. Anybody get any pics or pick one up? Bah, next time!



I ended up running out of time, but I brought 3 gyutos, 245mm with saya and 255mm (saya in works), one 180mm gyuto and one 250mm suji to check out. The other knives that I brought along, were in blank form (heattreated, profiled but not ground), and all one can see in them is damascus pattern and profiles. None of the knives were for sale (at this time).

The board I brought, went to poitonboy, as did the walnut magnetic strip and the walnut base for DMT. 

I will start on the handles and will offer the 245mm chevron 52100 koa set and 255mm 52100 cocobolo/walnut set on my subforum within days. Sujis will follow, but nor right away. 

M


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## Line cooked

Thanks to "Team Mano" for the great afternoon. It was great to see old faces and make some new friends.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks for posting shots of the knifes and other members. I'd like to put names with faces too. I think I can pick out Mr Butch Harner and Mari but whos' everyone else? Next time, would name tages would be appropriate? I'm sure that other forum members concur?


----------



## Seth

knyfeknerd said:


> That's one good looking dog! I wish I could've come and hung out with Abby again.
> Oh yeah and the people and the knives.
> Thanks for the pics Seth!



ECG mascot? Chris, I was hoping you would have a last minute change and be able to make it so we could catch up...


----------



## Seth

Marc - you are a real people person


----------



## Anton

WOW - thanks for the pictures, some beautiful knives there. This is the stuff that makes us addicts...:viking:


----------



## Crothcipt

Lol I love the copper pipe one. Nice looking neckers there too. Great pics. I def will be making some walpaper for my computers from here.:fanning::thumbsup2:


----------



## Doug Seward

mano,
Thanks so much for hosting. It was great to see everyone and their steel. -Doug


----------



## apicius9

That's a lot of wood and steel there, thanks for the pics. I even recognize a few pieces lf wood, I think  Glad you had fun!

Stefan


----------



## Don Nguyen

Wowweee some beautiful knives. One of these days I'll have to fly to an ECG.


----------



## sachem allison

The funny thing is that big table full of knives is only three guy's weekly rotation.


----------



## Mingooch

Stefan, you certainly had some work there. I had a few handles by you for sure, and so did many more.


----------



## mano

View attachment 16371

View attachment 16372

View attachment 16373


----------



## Bill13

Looks like everyone is having a good time! Wish I had been there:curse:


----------



## Dave Martell

Did Johnny stay in that chair all year? :lol2:


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy

View attachment 16476
View attachment 16477


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## HHH Knives

It looks like you all had a great time. Its cool seeing so many great knives in one place, and even cooler to see a couple of mine in the mix.  

That sword is ridiculously amazing! 


Thanks for posting the pictures.  

Randy


----------



## franzb69

i wonder what non-knife people would think about this. lol.


----------



## ThEoRy

franzb69 said:


> i wonder what non-knife people would think about this. lol.



They'd say, "Why is that handsome guy holding a sword?"


----------



## Mike9

Awesome pictures Rick - looked like a good time was had by all.


----------



## franzb69

> They'd say, "Why is that handsome guy holding a sword?"



okay. =p


----------



## Crothcipt

Awesome looking knives. but being so many in one area they kinda blend together. Now that ladle just stands out. Thx for pix.


----------

